# Florida code on pipe protection?



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Is there any code that states pipes must be kept away from a roof deck? If so, how far? I know anywhere pipes go through studs they must be protected but i cant find anything about roof decks.

Anyone?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Based on the lack of replies im going to assume there is no such code


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

Protech said:


> Is there any code that states pipes must be kept away from a roof deck? If so, how far? I know anywhere pipes go through studs they must be protected but i cant find anything about roof decks.
> 
> Anyone?


Sorry not sure on that.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

No, the only thing that would be relevant would be if your roof deck was corrosive to the pipe and that the penetration is water tight with an approved flashing. Unless you are talking gas vent pipe.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

what are you calling pipes? Vtr's have a restriction to windows and doors. I do not believe there are any with water lines.

I wouldn't have them in front of doors for people like me. I would trip and fall over the side.Especially in Colorado and Washington


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

water lines in an attic.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

305.8 is the only thing I know of. It mentions studs, rafters, or similar members, within 1.5 inches of the edge needs metal plate.....

Are you drilling framing under the deck?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Just a thought, if you are drilling framing under roof deck and can't install a stud plate, how about overdrilling the hole and sleeving with a metal sleeve.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

gitnerdun said:


> Just a thought, if you are drilling framing under roof deck and can't install a stud plate, how about overdrilling the hole and sleeving with a metal sleeve.


I would hope no one is drilling a roof deck framing member as all decks are supported by engineered trusses which are illegal to drill......


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Protech said:


> I would hope no one is drilling a roof deck framing member as all decks are supported by engineered trusses which are illegal to drill......


Not all decks, think vaulted ceiling with 2x8 s or something like that. Conventional framing is out there. 

Maybe you should elaborate a little more as your question is a little vague. 

Altering or drilling trusses is only for A/c guys.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

gitnerdun said:


> Not all decks, think vaulted ceiling with 2x8 s or something like that. Conventional framing is out there.
> 
> Maybe you should elaborate a little more as your question is a little vague.
> 
> Altering or drilling trusses is only for A/c guys.


No one but the truss company is allowed to modify trusses. That was actually a question on the state GC exam (i passed).


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> No one but the truss company is allowed to modify trusses. That was actually a question on the state GC exam (i passed).


 






That's what I have always been told. Can't cut into an engineered, load-bearing (truss) member.

Do you have your GC's license? I'm impressed.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I am always amazed by what an AC guy does to trusses to fit his stuff in.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's what I have always been told. Can't cut into an engineered, load-bearing member.
> 
> Do you have your GC's license? I'm impressed.


Nah, after I passed the test I couldn't get the license without lying on the application and I aint doing that. I've got a family full of GC's so if I ever want to get into that kind of thing I can.

I've got to say though, that was the hardest state test I've taken by far. The solar exam was a piece of cake. Plumbing was pretty tough, but the GC test was an absolute nightmare. There were guys who literally walked out it tears.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> Nah, after I passed the test I couldn't get the license without lying on the application and I aint doing that. I've got a family full of GC's so if I ever want to get into that kind of thing I can.
> 
> I've got to say though, that was the hardest state test I've taken by far. The solar exam was a piece of cake. Plumbing was pretty tough, *but the GC test was an* *absolute nightmare*. There were guys who literally walked out it tears.


 






Was it 9 1/2 hours like the plumbing trade knowledge?


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> 305.8 is the only thing I know of. It mentions studs, rafters, or similar members, within 1.5 inches of the edge needs metal plate.....
> 
> Are you drilling framing under the deck?


After reading your answer I realized I misread the question. For some reason I was thinking a penetration of the roof decking.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Was it 9 1/2 hours like the plumbing trade knowledge?


Yes, but the questions were absolutely brutal. Lots of blue print quantity computations.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

IBC may be the best source, beside that it falls back to mfr instructions.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

gitnerdun said:


> I am always amazed by what an AC guy does to trusses to fit his stuff in.


Unless those AC guys have an engineer design the truss for them to effect the truss, it is not permitted.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

M5Plumb said:


> Unless those AC guys have an engineer design the truss for them to effect the truss, it is not permitted.


 I know this, but do they?


----------

